# Artificial Cartilage Foam Insoles



## Powder killer

The future is Footprint - YouTube 

These FP Insoles look crazy. All the skateboarders are using them. Anyone tried it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

One post and it's to this? You representing the brand? Cause I know dropping brown ping pong balls on footbeds will make them bounce like that.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

I hate all types of insoles, arch support, and orthotics. So no.


----------



## Powder killer

BurtonAvenger said:


> One post and it's to this? You representing the brand? Cause I know dropping brown ping pong balls on footbeds will make them bounce like that.


Nah, I've been a member for over a year. First time I could post. Clearly those aren't ping pong balls lol but whatever it doesn't matter.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Maybe not on the remind insoles but the second they switch over to theirs you can hear the frigging ping sound.


----------



## Nivek

IdahoFreshies said:


> I hate all types of insoles, arch support, and orthotics. So no.


In the case this is not a troll post.

You're a jackass. I didn't care to see what this guy is peddling here, but the position you put your foot, knees, and hips in for snowboarding is widely unnatural and requires support. Some people can get away with stock shit insoles but even they SHOULD be spending the money on something that offers real support.


----------



## DIESEL

Look pretty sick to me, especially if a dropped egg isn't cracking on that.. And for $34 why not? The tech looks solid thus far, anyone willing to dive in and check em out?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Frozen eggs are amazing.


----------



## Nivek

DIESEL said:


> Look pretty sick to me, especially if a dropped egg isn't cracking on that.. And for $34 why not? The tech looks solid thus far, anyone willing to dive in and check em out?


Also the profile of those shows absolutely no heel pocket or arch support. Both are going to do more for impact protection for your knees and back than any "magic" foam.


----------



## cd21

Nivek said:


> Also the profile of those shows absolutely no heel pocket or arch support. Both are going to do more for impact protection for your knees and back than any "magic" foam.


I think they are custom molding... check out their website:dunno:


----------



## Justin

BurtonAvenger said:


> Frozen eggs are amazing.


If you froze an egg would it not burst open from expansion? Just curious.


----------



## Nivek

cd21 said:


> I think they are custom molding... check out their website:dunno:


I really dont care to put that much effort into it. But I doubt for $35 you're getting a fully moldable stiff insole. And they have to be fully moldable to go from that flattish shape to full supportive.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Justin said:


> If you froze an egg would it not burst open from expansion? Just curious.


Oh we're going to find out here soon enough.


----------



## LuckyRVA

BurtonAvenger said:


> Frozen eggs are amazing.


as are hard boiled eggs


----------



## smokebelch109

So i gotta say i was one of the doubters too when i first came across these but to be fair i just sucked it up and bought a pair of these just to try out. Im not sure about using them for snowboarding since i have no experience using them with snowboard boots.

But for day to day use, god damn you notice a difference. Its like night and day.
Imagine walking on a hard wood floor, and then switching over to a fresh new carpet with a thick lining under it.

I have played football (soccer for those across the pond) on astro which normally knackers my feet and heels, these seriously make a hell of a difference, seriously noticable difference. I switch the one pair between all my shoes now every day without fail.

Can i compare them to footbeds? No since i bought the flat ones just for daily shoe use but to my knowledge you can get custom orthotics with support around the heel and custom moldable arch support. I'm mighty tempted but want to see if people think that these will work for snowboarding before taking the plunge. Especially since i bought with international shipping so when my first pair work so well im kinda hesitant for a second pair. When i bought them i did so because i do a hell of a lot of running and walking and my soles on my shoes would wear out super fast.

Also saw some other kid on the internet testing the kingfoam soles, then dropping the egg immediately after and it cracked like the rest of em.

Sad as it may seem in the first week i found myself just jumping around in them testing them cos they were that comfy...

I'd say if someone in the US is curious enough then theres no reason not to, cant guarantee they'll be good for snowboarding since its not what theyre made for but maybe it would be worth suggesting it to them to consider in the future


----------



## smokebelch109

Does anyone think the custom mouldable ones would be any good for snowboarding? they dont really seem to have much in the way of the heel cup?

Thoughts?


----------



## forumyb

I'm also curious to know how these might perform for snowboarding and everyday use, it seems like the custom fit might give them that extra touch over other companies.


----------



## mikeinaus

I bought a set of the "game changer" insoles from them almost a year ago. At the time they had a promotion for a free pair of the kingfoam flat insoles as well. The game changer ones I have came with a needle that youd use to inject water into the insole, which made them puff up and then mold to your foot when they hardened (about 15min). The new model appears to be heat activated instead of water so I dunno if theyd be comparable.

Long story short I ended up starting a new job and never got a chance to buy some new boots and actually get on the hill. That being said I've recent bought a pair of boots and have finally molded the insoles. I've still yet to get up the hill but from test fitting them around my house they are extremely comfortable. My entire foot is supported and they do feel like theyd absorb quite a bit of shock.

As for the flat kingfoam ones. I normally wear my street shoes and work boots big 10-10.5 and the size 9's I got for my snowboard boots dont even come close to fitting in my shoes.

I don't really have any real world experience with them yet but what I can tell you is that I do buy into the hype. The foam these use is 100% different then any insole I've ever felt and it does feel like it would absorb impact rather then reflect it unlike your typical gel padding...

They also have a satisfaction guarantee. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: So far I like them better then the sole and superfeet insoles ive owned.


----------

